# How the big five can correlate with mbti



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so obviously, with the big five:

Agreeableness can be represented as Thinking and Feeling.
Extroversion is pretty much self explanatory and can be related to Extroversion and introversion.
Conscientiousness can be represented as Perceiving vs. Judging. 
There obviously is nothing to represent Neuroticism in myers briggs, the big five adds a new component. 

However, does Openness = INtuitive?


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI#Big_Five

this should help you greatly.
_


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

I would think Agreeableness might correspond more to Informing/Directing from the Interaction Styles (which are T/F for the S types), and Conscientiousness sounds like Cooperative/Pragmatic from the Keirsey temperaments. (Which are J/P als for the S types. For the N types, both of those are reversed).
They should try to correlate them with those factors, instead of the MBTI dichotomies.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

There isn't really any conversion between MBTI and big five because it's supposed to measure your personal qualities, but MBTI is more about what you prefer to do. I don't really like the big five because they make me out to be an unhappy, small-minded dick.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> There isn't really any conversion between MBTI and big five because it's supposed to measure your personal qualities, but MBTI is more about what you prefer to do. I don't really like the big five because they make me out to be an unhappy, small-minded dick.


Maybe not all of them? But extroversion? I think that there is a definite correlation for sure.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

*Reviving a long abandoned thread, most likely unsuccessfully*



Eric B said:


> I would think Agreeableness might correspond more to Informing/Directing from the Interaction Styles (which are T/F for the S types), and Conscientiousness sounds like Cooperative/Pragmatic from the Keirsey temperaments. (Which are J/P als for the S types. For the N types, both of those are reversed).
> They should try to correlate them with those factors, instead of the MBTI dichotomies.


Agreed. Keirsey temperaments were meant to measure behavior, as was the Big Five.

On that matter, I think Fe, that is FJ, correlates with agreeableness, and Fi, or FP, correlates inversely with it, and T in the middle. Conscientiousness would also correlate with Je, that is, J. Extroversion would also affect the correlation. Perhaps neuroticism also correlates slightly with emotional expression to the external world, or Fe. Openness I think would correlate more with Ne than Ni, but am not sure.


----------

